# karpfen



## Carphunteer 17 (26. Januar 2011)

hallo

hab mal ne frage. und zwar will ich heute meinen karpfen zubereiten, aber er richt sehr komisch fast zum kotzen. mir ist uach aufgefallen wo ich ihn ausgenommen hab das da etwas schwarzes rausgelofen ist das so ähnlich roch, hoffe ihr könnt mir sagn warum der so richt


----------



## Udo561 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi,
haste den Karpfen nach dem Hochwasser auf der Wiese oder auf einem Acker gefunden ? :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*

ne hab den im sommer gefangen war da so 30 grad also kein hochwaser


----------



## carphunter1678 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*

ich würde sagen ab in die tonne mit dem karpfen


----------



## heuki1983 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*



Carphunteer 17 schrieb:


> ne hab den im sommer gefangen war da so 30 grad also kein hochwaser


 
Morgens gefangen und bis abends am See liegen lassen wa   

Bei  30 Grad ....    

Würde den an deiner Stelle auch lieber in die Tonne werfen ...


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*

ich hab den mittsgs gefangen  und hab danach noch 2td genagelt und dan bin ich niach hause


----------



## carphunter1678 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*

die musst du wenn du weiter angeln willst endweder einsacken oder richtig kühllagern


----------



## Udo561 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*

Hi,
egal wann gefangen und mit genommen.
Wenn ein Karpfen nach dem auftauen so unangenehm riecht , beziehungsweise schon stinkt dann kannst du den nur noch entsorgen , einfach deiner Gesundheit zu Liebe .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*

soll ich ihn jettzt wegschmeisen??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*

also mit innereien eingefrohren?? , normal nimmt man ihn voheraus lernt man eigentlich bei der fischerprüfung.

ab in die tonne mit ihm ,auser willst nen gelben zetel vom artz wegen vergiftung u.s.w


----------



## Markus3940 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*



Carphunteer 17 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> mir ist uach aufgefallen wo ich ihn ausgenommen hab das da etwas schwarzes rausgelofen ist das so ähnlich roch



Moing #h,

hast du den Karpfen erst jetzt ausgenommen, oder schon vor dem einfrieren?


----------



## carphunter1678 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*

jaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Markus3940 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> jaaaaaaaaaa



äääääähhhhhhh   ja was #c ??????

Ja erst jetzt, oder ja vor dem einfrieren  ???


----------



## carphunter1678 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*

ne ich meinte den themenstarter du hatest kurz vor mir geantwortet


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*

ich hab ihn natürlich vor dem einfrieren ausgenommen


----------



## Markus3940 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> ne ich meinte den themenstarter du hatest kurz vor mir geantwortet



UPS |peinlich


----------



## Udo561 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*



Carphunteer 17 schrieb:


> ich hab ihn natürlich vor dem einfrieren ausgenommen



Hi,
ist auch egal , wenn ein Fisch nach dem auftauen übel riecht oder stinkt gehört er in die Tonne , fertig.
Da würde ich noch nicht mal Katzenfutter draus herstellen wollen.:q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Markus3940 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*

Da ich schlecht einschätzen kann wie er wirklich riecht, würde ihn im Zweifelsfall weg werfen, mit einer Fischvergiftung ist nicht zu spaßen.


----------



## carphunter1678 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*

kannst ihn aber auch essen wenn du scharf auf einen krankenschein bist


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Carphunteer 17 schrieb:


> ich hab den mittsgs gefangen  und hab danach noch 2td genagelt und dan bin ich niach hause


na klasse, und jetzt beschweren, dass der unangenehm riecht...











:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Markus3940 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*

Ich hau  mich weg, wie es dir nur immer auffällt |jump:


----------



## NickAdams (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*

Die Karpfen riechen auch, wenn sie nicht richtig ausgepöttert wurden und vorher viel Schlamm gefressen hatten. Das kann auch die schwarze Flüssigkeit beim Ausnehmen gewesen sein: Schlamm der ausgetreten ist, als der Darm entnommen wurde. 
Es wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als den Kadaver zu entsorgen.

So long,

Nick


----------



## barschkönig (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*

Ich wollte auch grade was sagen zum "Nageln" aber Honeyball war schneller:m


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: karpfen*

Das nächste mal:
1. Checken ob man Karpfen aus dem jeweiligen Gewässer überhaupt essen kann, ohne ihn einige Tage in sauberen Wasser schwimmen zu lassen
2. Gefangene Fische, wenn erlaubt, bis zum Ende des Angeltags lebend hältern, oder sofort ausnehmen und mit ordentlich Kühlakkus (super sind eingefrohrene 1,5-Liter Wasserflaschen) in die Kühltasche. Das mindeste ist den Fisch in ein Nasses Tuch zu wickeln und in den Schatten zu legen - und ständig nachzufeuchten. Die Verdunstung kühlt den Fisch recht gut.
3. Es gibt verschiedenen Tricks muffigen Fisch zu retten, ihn z.B. eine Nacht in Buttermilch einzulegen. Ich habe allerdings noch keinen einzigen dieser Tricks ausprobiert.
4. Riecht der Fisch aber wirklich widerlich, ab in die Tonne damit, so weh es auch tut. Fisch ist leider schnell verderblich.


----------

